# Burtons $950 dollar jacket



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I though it was nuts for me to pay over 600 bucks for an AK 3layer jacket last year and now I see they have a $950 dollar jacket. That is definately nosebleed territory. I am not sure how one would justify that price. :huh:


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

Match it with your Lib Tech Cygnus X-1.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Aflimacon said:


> Match it with your Lib Tech Cygnus X-1.


Haha. There is one fellow on the forum that would probably have both, can't recall his name.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

snow industry has the highest markup in retail.

I don't ever buy anything unless it is at least 50% to start.

everything goes to 50% in the off season.

my buy range is usually 70%-90% off.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude it's a restricted collab with a Japanese company. In line with Japanese Burton prices... not so much ours.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

which one is 950? link


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Haha. There is one fellow on the forum that would probably have both, can't recall his name.


That's too funny, as i was reading that I thought the same thing.

Took me a min to remember who it was
Once I remembered who it was, I didn't think I'd be able to spell it right?

Haven't seen a post from him in ages...

Scroll down a little more and
BOOM

Sassicaia.
That's how you spell it.

I seen him on the hill and he looks just like he did in his old avatar, that's how I knew it was him.


TT


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm usually fairly polite in stores -- you know, never openly mocking what they have for sale.

But once I was in REI and saw some new Arcteryx windbreaker that was about $475 I think. I just completely burst out laughing. Salesperson came and asked me if everything was OK. I apologized, but did tell him why. Seriously, what magic does this windbreaker do. (If I was in full asshole mode, I probably would've asked, "Does this thing give blowjobs?" (or mega-asshole "Does this thing fellate the wearer?")) He said they told them something or other in their spring product line training that it had some super-special taped seams (or was it the water-proofing seam thingies that go over the zipper) that had the closest tolerances in the industry and that was the official reason for the price. Um, yeah. I saw them again at the end of the season for $325 or so. But, still, yeah.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

That's insane... $950


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Can i see a link please?

Im going to buy it.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

This is probably my favorite jacket, it is warm, comfortable and durable. I've never gotten cold while wearing it and it's still like new even after 30+ days of use. Every time I go to my local snowboard shop I use it, they have had the same one that I use ever since I can remember. Maybe some day they will just give it to me so I can use it out on the mountain.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Snow sport myth is that the guy with the most expensive gear on the mountain will attract all the snow bunny's who will happily give up the snow beaver for this reason alone... Just remember to leave the tags on so they can see what ya paid for it...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

timmytard said:


> That's too funny, as i was reading that I thought the same thing.
> 
> Took me a min to remember who it was
> Once I remembered who it was, I didn't think I'd be able to spell it right?
> ...


Ill see you on the slopes. I just bought my cypress seasons pass last night. I got wasted last night (the cause for 90% of the stuff I buy), bught my pass and a bunch of other equipment I dont need.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

ballin!!!!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

MrKrinkle said:


> Snow sport myth is that the guy with the most expensive gear on the mountain will attract all the snow bunny's who will happily give up the snow beaver for this reason alone... Just remember to leave the tags on so they can see what ya paid for it...


Nah...when I was in college I just went through the trash can at the ATM to find the slip with the biggest balance i.e. 100k plus. I kept it in muy pocket until I met some chick at the bar i wanted to give my number too. Id reach into my pocket to "grab the first piece of paper i could find" and i write my number on the back. Always got a call back.

That and I used to lie about my job. They like doctors? I was a med student. They were actresses? I was a casting director.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> Nah...when I was in college I just went through the trash can at the ATM to find the slip with the biggest balance i.e. 100k plus. I kept it in muy pocket until I met some chick at the bar i wanted to give my number too. Id reach into my pocket to "grab the first piece of paper i could find" and i write my number on the back. Always got a call back.
> 
> That and I used to lie about my job. They like doctors? I was a med student. They were actresses? I was a casting director.


That's brilliant gotta respect a man with a plan...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Any link to this yet? Still can't find it.


----------



## l1th (Oct 19, 2013)

Arcteryx does make some > $1k products if you're interested. Find Products / Arc'teryx Veilance

Closest reference to this $950 Burton collab is the AK457 line - AK457 « FYi Design Dept.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Found it here: 
The Source BURTON 2014 AK457 GUIDE JACKET ELECTRIC/NAVY


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah....thats the one!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

What a waste of fucking money. Get it jagged on one tree branch as you cruise through and there's a tonne of money down the gurgler. 

In fact, I'd be embarrassed to wear it as I oozed sheer exorbitance all over the mountain. I'd feel better about myself buying two $200 jackets and giving one to some poor bloke on the street who has to suffer through a winter in a cardboard box.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Dude it's a restricted collab with a Japanese company. In line with Japanese Burton prices... not so much ours.


That. Price is only about 10% more than the AK Hover jacket.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> That. Price is only about 10% more than the AK Hover jacket.


Any idea why prices so much higher than in NA?

Import duties?
VAT?
FOB cost due to shipping on part of manufacturer?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

It's burton japan who decides the prices. It's bs because it isn't a straight 30% across the board. Two boards priced the same in the US are priced $50 apart here wtf???
Other shred companies have to deal with distributors who take a 30% cut


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't care how justified the price is, 950 dollars for a jacket is more than I'd spend on a board/binding/boot combo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Northface has their USA slopestyle shit this year too. For a measley $1250 you too can look like a douchebag!


I bought 3.


----------

